# Favorite guitar solo to listen to.



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I will start it off. November Rain by GNR


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

_Still Got The Blues_, by Gary Moore. Bit of trivia: the solo was recorded in one take.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Rock and Roll Machine by Triumph and Mama let him Play by Doucette come to mind.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing.


honorable mentions:
Scorpions - Still Loving You (outro)
Judas Priest - Beyond the Realms of Death
Neil Young - Cortez the Killer


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

"Cause We've Ended As Lovers" by Jeff Beck. That is my benchmark. Honourable mention to David Gilmour for "Time".


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> "Impossible Germany" - Wilco (Nels Cline)


 Good one...Nels Cline is a monster.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

My choices will probably date me and make some members go "what....there was a solo in that song"?
My first choice is an unusual one, Keith Richards in Sympathy for the Devil in either 67 or 68. Not an over the top solo but it really grabbed me when I was a teen and it taught me the use of timing and the importance of pauses in solos. It just can't be a rapid flurry of notes. I also really liked Jimmy Page's work on the solo in Heartbreaker. It was really fresh for the times, at least for probably '67. My most recent solo that I "fancy" is from '72. I think it shows Ritchie Blackmore in his prime. Just a fantastic solo in Highway Star. I'm sure there are many great solos out there but these 3 really had an impact on me as a young man. It meant the guitar was an important musical instrument in rock and not just background rhythm.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

puckhead said:


> Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing.
> 
> 
> honorable mentions:
> ...



good ones! 

so i'll instead say possibly maybe warren dimartini's round and round solo, especially because of the end section with robin crosby. 

but the h/m's for me go to hiway star by blackmore, and for judas priest, i would instead say deliverin the goods

http://youtu.be/_mmHOq3Paao


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There are a few but you might say when you can nail this one, you ARE a guitar player.

[video=youtube;WFfB2JQmTCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs[/video]


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Comfortably Numb.......David Gilmore


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I remember that episode.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan. First or second solo - doesn't matter...

Too many live Grateful Dead nuggets to list.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> There are a few but you might say when you can nail this one, you ARE a guitar player.
> 
> [video=youtube;WFfB2JQmTCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs[/video]


gonna go with "holy shit"


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

That guy reminds me of fat bastard (austin powers) but man can he play!

Off the top of my head some favorites (that havnt alreday been mentioned) are; Estranged - GNR, Shine on you crazy diamond and Stash - Phish


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

"Soma" by Smashing Pumpkins - from Siamese Dream.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

"Berkeley Springs" by David Essig and "Dune" by Bob Evans.9kkhhd

... but in the intended spirit of this thread, I've always loved David Lindley's solo in Jackson Browne's "Running on Empty". Also Joe Walsh in "Rocky Mountain Way". They were my two favourite guitarists as a teenager and I still love both of those solos.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of choices--depends on my mood.
The electric version of Cowgirl in the Sand by Neil Young is one I don't tire of, same for all the soloing he does in T-Bone.
Albert King--just about anything-especially-I'll Play the Blues for You Parts 1 & 2, as well as Crosscut Saw.
Those ones stand out.

And a lot of stuff Glenn Kaiser does as well.

But there's too much overall to really narrow it down


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

TWRC said:


> "Soma" by Smashing Pumpkins - from Siamese Dream.


nice. I always replay that one a couple of times when I play the CD, just to hear that solo section
phrasing on that one is really sweet.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Just to pick one...... I like Jeff Baxter's playing on Steely Dan's "Rikki Don't Lose That Number".


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There's some great solos listed here but I've got to tell you my favourite guitar solo is ME playing air guitar in the shower, the neighbours love it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

fredyfreeloader said:


> .. my favourite guitar solo is ME playing air guitar in the shower ..


Me too. I can put Yngwie to shame. lol.

There's too many I like that I can choose from. I'd have to say 
Sweaty Teddy's Stranglehold. From the first time hearing it, to this day.

[video=youtube;0c3d7QgZr7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c3d7QgZr7g[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

La Villa Strangiato, in the middle of the song, it starts so softly, slowly building up, then boom!

I still don't forget the first time that I heard SRV in the mid eighties.
A buddy threw on this new tape, heh, first song, Scuttle Buttin'!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

some of those mentions are above mentioning. like roy clark and steeley dan. roy prolly teaches guitar in heaven, to the apostles. steeley dan, that whole entire band is the musical equivalent of the math club. super geniuses. 
oh, here is a good one that isn't hard, but is exactly what this song needed in that exact spot

http://youtu.be/rXqs9MuOimQ

but that hair is just totally uncalled for


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shark said:


> _Still Got The Blues_, by Gary Moore. Bit of trivia: the solo was recorded in one take.


Ditto on that and Comfortably Numb. Also Black Magic Woman & Hotel California.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

So many offerings from Jimmy Page but I really loved the solos in Dazed and Confused and Whole Lotta Love. I was young and thought how could a guitar make sounds like that? Then I discovered Queen and Brian May's solo on Brighton Rock echoed with me. I also liked Randy Bachman's American Woman solo too!


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I think instead of mentioning my usual faves, I'll start with this one. Procol Harum Whiskey Train. Killer tone and great bending of notes (as discussed in another thread) by Robin Trower. 
Saw them do this back in the day...Just killer.

[video=youtube;-uWXqwWpOfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uWXqwWpOfM[/video]


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Quite a few people consider these live tracks to be ground zero for the ultimate Les Paul/Marshall stack tone. Couldn't agree more.
Joe Walsh wayyyy at the top of his game. Seeing James Gang do this changed me....
(By the way, this song actually segue's (?) from the song Stop, but I couldn't find a good sounding vid that had both...)

[video=youtube;xKMKEFz7AS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKMKEFz7AS4[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Was thinking about the topic on my run...how could I have forgotten...Aqualung...my friends.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, a great pick that I forgot about. A true favourite.


leftysg said:


> Was thinking about the topic on my run...how could I have forgotten...Aqualung...my friends.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure if I have a favourite, but this is right up there.

Goodbye Pork Pie Hat - Jeff Beck (Jeff Beck Wired 1976)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Paul McCartney's solo in Taxman. 

That being said I'm personally not a big fan of guitar solos.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

David Gilmour does it for me almost anytime. But the one piece of guitar work that leaves me feeling woefully inadequate is Jennifer Turner's work with Natalie Merchant on Carnival... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pOP4mPoMVQ


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

"While My Guitar Gently Weeps" made me want to play the guitar. Even when I hear it today I look for a guitar to pick up and play along.


----------



## grooveiron (Aug 4, 2010)

Page in "Tea for One" gives me chills every time


grooveiron
http://m.reverbnation.com/artist/grooveiron


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

leftysg said:


> Was thinking about the topic on my run...how could I have forgotten...Aqualung...my friends.


What cheezy said above about Steely Dan applies to Jethro Tull as well. Ian Anderson is a musical genius who surrounds himself with amazing players, including Martin Barre.

I don't think Tony Iommi was mentioned so far. All of his solos sound pretty good to me. (Did you know he was in Jethro Tull for a brief time? Apparently, it didn't quite work out. Iommi said later that he wasn't really into the idea of having a band leader (Anderson)).


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Another one for me would be "Until the End of the World", both live and from Achtung Baby - The Edge.

Simple, effective and just sounds massive.


----------



## Maurice (Mar 21, 2013)

Richard Thompson -- Night Comes In
There are many version. The 8 minute album cut (there are bootlegs out there that go for 20 minutes) is my go-to source for spiritual/religious release or, alternately, to wallow in demented melancholia while timing each pull from the bottle to the dragged out beat of drummer Dave Mattacks.

It's so simple, a 58 stratocaster through a vibrolux (it sounds like) and a will by Richard to explore modal dissonance in order to evoke SOME understanding of what was never meant to be understood. Ostensibly, the song's about Sufism and the tradition of the 'whirling dervishes' that seek to enter an altered state of knowing by spinning around on a floor until essentially, they are no longer 'here'. This solo does that for me while I sit perfectly still in a darkened room.
http://youtu.be/A9OzNxhAtOw


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hotel California
Just about any of John Sykes solos in Whitesnake.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

One of my all time favortites is definately "Earth Sky and C" solo by Jagori Tanna of I mother earth.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

That was freaking awesome, thanks for posting it 



Steadfastly said:


> There are a few but you might say when you can nail this one, you ARE a guitar player.
> 
> [video=youtube;WFfB2JQmTCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I've Been Loving You

Nantucket Sleighride

Telegraph Road

Comfortably Numb

...and loads of others in the rock world. Good thing I wasn't considering jazz.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Solaceguitars said:


> One of my all time favortites is definately "Earth Sky and C" solo by Jagori Tanna of I mother earth.


oooh, that's a great one.
anyone know if Jag has posted here recently?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mr Yerp said:


> I think instead of mentioning my usual faves, I'll start with this one. Procol Harum Whiskey Train. Killer tone and great bending of notes (as discussed in another thread) by Robin Trower.
> Saw them do this back in the day...Just killer.
> 
> [video=youtube;-uWXqwWpOfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uWXqwWpOfM[/video]


A good one, but MY vote goes to Repent Walpurgis off the first Pro col Harum album.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Maurice said:


> Richard Thompson -- Night Comes In
> There are many version. The 8 minute album cut (there are bootlegs out there that go for 20 minutes) is my go-to source for spiritual/religious release or, alternately, to wallow in demented melancholia while timing each pull from the bottle to the dragged out beat of drummer Dave Mattacks.
> 
> It's so simple, a 58 stratocaster through a vibrolux (it sounds like) and a will by Richard to explore modal dissonance in order to evoke SOME understanding of what was never meant to be understood. Ostensibly, the song's about Sufism and the tradition of the 'whirling dervishes' that seek to enter an altered state of knowing by spinning around on a floor until essentially, they are no longer 'here'. This solo does that for me while I sit perfectly still in a darkened room.
> http://youtu.be/A9OzNxhAtOw


Nice first post. Welcome. You got my interest because I'd never heard of Richard Thompson before so I gave your youtube link a test drive. Glad I did. Probably not everyone's cup but I liked it so thanks for posting. I also get the reference about sitting in a darkened room. Like I said, nice first post.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> A good one, but MY vote goes to Repent Walpurgis off the first Procol Harum album.


Here you go. Solo starts around the 1:20 mark, and resumes later. One of those solos that just builds and builds....the way they ought to.
[video=youtube;QA4-VWgYHSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4-VWgYHSw[/video]


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

So when i decided to get more serious about music much later in life, the one solo that inspired me was this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2mqcFIzP9w (starts at about 2 minutes). Not flashy or fast but tasteful. So I tried to cut my soloing teeth on this and 10 years later I can play it, but not with the class that Tom Johnson has unfortunately.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilmour - too many to list.
Beck - again, too many. 

As for individual solos one that always moved me was Randy Rhoads' solo in "Diary of a Madman".


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Paul Weller / Steve Cradock on "You Do Something To Me"

[video=youtube_share;RoaIA8e5j9k]http://youtu.be/RoaIA8e5j9k[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is another one that stands out and I love the song. I started respecting Prince as a guitar player when I first saw this video. He starts in at 3:28.

[video=youtube;6SFNW5F8K9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> "Cause We've Ended As Lovers" by Jeff Beck. That is my benchmark. Honourable mention to David Gilmour for "Time".


+1 on both of those. I actually insisted that the DJ play CWEAL at my wedding. The dance floor emptied due to a lack of lovey-dovey lyrics but I was happy.

So hard to choose, but I'd have to choose "Stop" by Mike Bloomfield. That is 4 minutes of groove, tone, restraint, phrasing & absolute perfection. Pagey's performance on the The Rover" is a not-so-close second. Also, the first bend that Rory Gallagher hits on the Irish Tour '74 version of "A Million Miles Away" gets me every time. I think that's what Clapton was talking about when he mentioned that his ultimate goal was to make an audience cry with one note.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

grooveiron said:


> Page in "Tea for One" gives me chills every time
> 
> 
> grooveiron
> http://m.reverbnation.com/artist/grooveiron


+1
Shame on me for forgetting that one!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Tarbender said:


> "While My Guitar Gently Weeps" made me want to play the guitar. Even when I hear it today I look for a guitar to pick up and play along.


What's so great about that one is that it's so "un-Claptony".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

TWRC said:


> Another one for me would be "Until the End of the World", both live and from Achtung Baby - The Edge.
> 
> Simple, effective and just sounds massive.


+1. I'd put "All I Want Is You" into the same category.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy Buchanan - "The Messiah Will Come Again"
Santana - "Samba Pa Ti"


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Killer right hand. So many great solos already mentioned. To add a few more:

Peg - Steely Dan (w/ Jay Graydon)
Room 335 - Larry Carlton
Hole Diggin - Scott Henderson
A couple obscure but floor me every time:
Level Five - King Crimson (solo by Adrian Belew)
Lady P - Scott Henderson






Steadfastly said:


> There are a few but you might say when you can nail this one, you ARE a guitar player.
> 
> [video=youtube;WFfB2JQmTCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs[/video]


----------



## Maurice (Mar 21, 2013)

"Nice first post. Welcome. You got my interest because I'd never heard of Richard Thompson . . ."
Thanks Swervin55,
Guitar solos are ephemeral things and I really have too many favorites to pare it down, but like with 'Night Comes In' i have an image of myself liking some of them in certain ways for certain reasons and I hope that is what folks of differing tastes walk away with and transfer to there own experience. Thanks again man for the feedback


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Paul Young and Zucchero colaboration from 91. Pure magic.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcP7BP4yWTI


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

One of my favourites has to be "I'm Amazed" by My Morning Jacket.
Nothing flashy, but the tone and composition just seem top notch and somehow it grabs me every time.
Even though they were a band I initially met with complete derision, sometimes first impressions aren't the best ones I guess.

[video=youtube;AzdoOGUsEKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzdoOGUsEKg[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Another tune is Big Sugar's "Where I Stand", seeing someone mention Ted Nugent "Stranglehold" reminds me of this one. I can't say why for sure, something about the drawn out spaces and large delays just always made it seem like this was Gordie's take on the Nuge.
The solo is trashy and in your face and the rest of the tune has some of the best guitar tones that man has ever known.
If I ever get the chance to chat with Gordie I' m going to annoy the hell out of him by suggesting Big Sugar should cover Stranglehold.
I can only find the live version to share, which is still great, and it shows that tone is not just studio magic. Unfortunately(?) it does not have the same solo as the album cut.

[video=youtube;_PA5klVvVYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PA5klVvVYY[/video]


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My Sharona - One of the best crafted pop-rock solos I've ever tried to cop.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just heard it on the radio made me remember and appreciate Peter Framptons guitar and talk box solos in Do You Feel like we Do? Fun listen and the crowd loved the voice box stuff.IIRC one of the first uses of that technology?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

leftysg said:


> Just heard it on the radio made me remember and appreciate Peter Framptons guitar and talk box solos in Do You Feel like we Do? Fun listen and the crowd loved the voice box stuff.IIRC one of the first uses of that technology?



That is a great solo by one of my favs. I think Joe Walsh used a talkbox a couple of years before PF on "Rocky Mountain Way".


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> There are a few but you might say when you can nail this one, you ARE a guitar player.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfB2JQmTCs


I don't know. I'm pretty sure some guys on this site Can play that. His strumming arm is an anomaly Though. It may be physically impossible for some people to move their arm at that speed. 

When the crowd starts to clap, that would take some time to figure out. 

I'm not trying to start an argument, I just don't think it is that Difficult or interesting when compared to a lot of the Performers named on this thread.


----------

